# where do you get your snowfall amounts for each storm?



## not sure (Jan 16, 2014)

I take my plow off after a storm. So when it starts snowing i have to figure out if we`ll get enough to put my plow back on. I hate waiting on the news channel. I wish there was a phone app or something. Where do you guys get your info?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Weather Channel app does a pretty good job, same with accuweather


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

not sure;1762770 said:


> I take my plow off after a storm. So when it starts snowing i have to figure out if we`ll get enough to put my plow back on. I hate waiting on the news channel. I wish there was a phone app or something. Where do you guys get your info?


Right here:

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...OT&product=PNS&format=CI&version=2&glossary=0


----------

